# Vine Lace Stole



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I made this stole for a dear friend who lives in Florida. She has no need for sweaters or any of the wooly things that I like to make.....but this stole may be useful in fighting the chill of over air-conditioned restaurants and theaters.


Vine Lace Shawl:

Cast on 55 stitches (10 stitches are the edge stiches; 5 on either edge).

Knit 7 rows of seed stitch (k1,p1)before starting pattern rows. Then use seed stitch for the first 5 and last 5 edge stitches of every row,

Vine Pattern 
ROWS 1 & 3 (WS)Purl

ROW 2 (RS): *yo, k2, ssk, k2 tog, k2, yo, k1* repeat from *

ROW 4 (RS): K1, *yo, k2, ssk, k2 tog, k2, yo* repeat from *

Knit to desired length and finish with 7 rows of seed stitch. Bind off loosely.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

That is a beautiful lacy pattern. And the color is lovely.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Very pretty, I'm going to make this, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Lovely. I'm sure your friend will appreciate it.

What yarn & needle size did you use?


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful....it's on my to do list!


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful and perfect for SCal also.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Love it., will keep pattern in mind next time I knit a shawl


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks perfect!!!


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

A lovely gift. Thanks for giving the pattern. Looks like my SIL will be getting an extra gift for her Florida vacation.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very pretty shawl. And thoughtful gift. 

Thanks for including the pattern.


----------



## jnshaff (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful! Is it fingering weight or lace weight yarn?


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

It's beautiful. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks lovely, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

The pattern is available on Ravelry as the "Strangling Vine Lace Scarf".
There are many example projects shown. The basic vine lace pattern is a multiple of nine stitches. You can adjust the width of the piece to be anything from a skinny scarf to a wide shawl or even a blanket. I chose to use DK weight yarn and size 10 needles and used seed stitch as the borders.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strangling-vine-lace-scarf


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Sockittome - lovely scarf and thank you for the clear and concise instructions. I want to try this one.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Whoa, that's one lovely stole. Love the color and the use of seed stitch. I love the way seed stitches look when finished. Lucky friend.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

I am sure that she will love it..It is a beautiful pattern. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Very elegant. Love the color.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for your version of the pattern. I would not have chosen to use the original but definitely will use yours. My cousin lives in Florida also and likes light shawls for air conditioned places. This one will be my next gift to her.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you.....


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That's very pretty! :sm24:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Such a lovely wrap in colors of the ocean. Looks great using a large needle.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

You're right. This is perfect for FL. This is a great lace pattern. You can see it developing very quickly. I made it in a lace weight yarn and it is light as a feather.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Gorgeous!! Your friend will treasure this shawl. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Another stunner, sock !!! Thank you for sharing !! I have a daughter living in Florida, and I was wondering just what I could make/send her. As you said, the "usual" knitted items (socks in particular !!) just wouldn't work, but this is a definite contender !!! Thanks again...

...gloria


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Lovely work, and perfect to keep the cold air off your shoulders. Very nicely done!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for the pattern and the link. :sm24:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

PLEASE NOTE: There is a mistake in the placement of the repeat asterisk in Row 4 !!

It should read: ROW 4 (RS): * K1, yo, k2, ssk, k2 tog, k2, yo* repeat from *


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful.. :sm24:


----------



## JPM217 (May 30, 2014)

Magnificent...and sure to be treasured.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Stole is beautiful I have made many scarfs with this pattern. Never fails to please lovely knitting ????????????


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Very pretty. Thanks for telling how you made it.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

She is one lucky lady to receive such a beautiful shawl. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very, very pretty. The stole will be so perfect for the AC in Florida.....just enough to keep off the chill but not too heavy to wear while eating. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Lucky friend! This is really pretty, color and pattern. Thank you for sharing the pattern with us.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Lovely and thank you so much for including the pattern. I have some wonderful ivory wool that would make this up wonderfully.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love rectangular shawls! Thx so much for supplying the pattern. Your friend will love this.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It's lovely -- thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It's lovely -- thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Very pretty, I a sure she will like it. Nice color also.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful, I am sure your friend will love it. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty. What a nice gift it will be.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Its beautiful!


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

Does it curl?


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful and thanks for sharing the pattern


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

It is very pretty.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Lovely - thank you for the pattern.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you. Will knit this for Christmas.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Lovely and I'm sure your friend will appreciate it! :sm01:


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Lovely :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this! I live in GA and this would be perfect here too. Very generous of you to post it.


sockit2me said:


> I made this stole for a dear friend who lives in Florida. She has no need for sweaters or any of the wooly things that I like to make.....but this stole may be useful in fighting the chill of over air-conditioned restaurants and theaters.
> 
> Vine Lace Shawl:
> 
> ...


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful - need any more friends?


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

Lovely ,so well done .
SSK is so confusing for me ,so I don't think I could do it ,it's a confusing abbreviation .


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Love it


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

You do such beautiful work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

It's beautiful. Your friend will love it


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks again. I really like your variation.


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Very pretty. Nice to see you doing something different too.
Love the color.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

It's lovely. Love the color


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Very Beautiful and just right for Florida


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

How pretty!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful shawl!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

A beautiful shawl. Love the color and the pattern . Your friend will sure love this shawl. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, How can such an easy pattern produce something so lacy and beautiful?! It's gorgeous, thanks for sharing the pictures and pattern!!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> The pattern is available on Ravelry as the "Strangling Vine Lace Scarf".
> There are many example projects shown. The basic vine lace pattern is a multiple of nine stitches. You can adjust the width of the piece to be anything from a skinny scarf to a wide shawl or even a blanket. I chose to use DK weight yarn and size 10 needles and used seed stitch as the borders.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strangling-vine-lace-scarf


It is gorgeous Eric ! 
Thank you so much for giving the pattern source, but in particular, how YOU made it and the yarn and needles you used. 
It's always nice to have those details given and you are so good about doing that with everything you make. 
Your friend will love it ! ????


----------



## Danielito (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, beautiful. Such a simple pattern and yet the effect is stunning! This will go in my "must do cue". Thank you for the instructions.


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Gorgeous! That is one of my favorite laces.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Gorgeous!! Love the blue. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful pattern, thank you. I'm saving this one.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## Rooney1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Very pretty. Delicate looking.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting this pattern, just what I was looking for. Yours is lovely.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Beautiful shawl! The yarn looks lovely and soft!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

What a beautiful shawl! Thanks for sharing the pattern with us


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Beautiful stole. I have made two scarves with that pattern. Very easy to remember but big impact. My pattern was called strangling vine and I had to laugh at that name for a scarf. Love the color you chose.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

So sweet !


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Lovely, thank you for the pattern


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Your stole is lovely. I like the color, the pattern is nice and you did a great job of knitting, as usual. Your friend will be delighted. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

lovely stole and a nice pattern


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lovely. I recently made a cowl with that design and it is a favourite!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

It is lovely and will be very welcome, I am sure!


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

RitaLittleCat said:


> That is a beautiful lacy pattern. And the color is lovely.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gramma Jazz (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful! Great color.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you for this information! I have made a number of triangular shawls and was just thinking about making a scarf next. This is perfect!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is very pretty


----------



## dotful (May 3, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern, as I have been looking for the perfect one for yarn I purchased and this is it.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sockit2me, it is beautiful. Your work is always something to see!
I really appreciate your sharing with pictures and pattern details written out so clearly. Gives the rest of us lots of motivation!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful shawl an my many favorite color too!! She will appreciate for sure an thanks for the pattern too????????????????❤❤????


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful! Excellently knitted!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Another beautiful design so clever, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## MIRock (Jan 3, 2014)

love the pattern for possibly a shrug/shawl. Thank-you, Sockit2me 
Margie


----------



## Twitters (Aug 31, 2016)

What would happen if I switched the purl row to a knit row, would this change the pattern significantly and how? Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

So beautiful! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Twitters said:


> What would happen if I switched the purl row to a knit row, would this change the pattern significantly and how? Thanks,
> Debbie


By making all rows knit the structure would change to garter stitch. That will create a denser look, but less noticeable reverse side. There are a few examples of this in the Ravelry projects for "Strangling Vine Scarf".


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Lucky Friend! That Stole is beautiful.


----------



## Twitters (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks very much sockit2me, very much appreciated, my next project will be your super popular socks. All the best,
Debbie


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

That is a beautiful lace pattern and I actually have it in my Ravelry library.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> PLEASE NOTE: There is a mistake in the placement of the repeat asterisk in Row 4 !!
> 
> It should read: ROW 4 (RS): * K1, yo, k2, ssk, k2 tog, k2, yo* repeat from *


These things happen, such is life!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely scarf/shawl in fabulous color.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing your pattern.
Moonieboy


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Lucky woman. Thank you for sharing your work and pattern with us.


----------



## Anrobertsn (Sep 23, 2014)

Have a lovely silk yarn just waiting for this pattern! Thank you!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

Very pretty thanks for sharing!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Just lovely and in a perfect color for Florida. I'm sure she will appreciate it and use it often.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have this worsted weight yarn that cried "Christmas'...worked with a fixed length 24-inch circular (3mm-size). :sm24:


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Very pretty! Looks like multi-colored lights in the night sky!


----------



## MIRock (Jan 3, 2014)

lovely wearable work


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Oh so pretty. She'll love that. I'm knitting a lacy scarf at the moment.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

You do beautiful work. I would like to make this. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful work!
When I looked at the pattern and saw the name "Strangling Vine Lace Scarf", I laughed! 
Strangling Scarf! 
I think I am watching too many murder shows!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

RobynMay said:


> Beautiful work!
> When I looked at the pattern and saw the name "Strangling Vine Lace Scarf", I laughed!
> Strangling Scarf!
> I think I am watching too many murder shows!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Which is better? Watching or reading mystery/murder shows? I'm reading a couple of new authors and will be looking up more titles sometime this weekend. :sm24:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful work! The colour shows the pattern to perfection. :sm24:


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

Does the border curling?


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

elenus said:


> Does the border curling?


There is no curling because the borders are seed stitch and are fairly generous.....5 stitches, 7 rows.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for such a lovely pattern You do really lovely work!


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

hi, the pattern is very nice. I don't have ink for my computer, not yet. Can you tell me is this pattern your own or a company. I would like to knit it. Where might I find it. Thank you, nice job.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Pattern link shown on earlier page.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Lovely stitch design. Thank you for the instructions. xo wendy


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I am hoping to make this pattern. Thanks for sharing.

I may be wrong, but shouldn't the first repeat star on line 4 be before the knit 1 rather than before the yo? If my calculations are correct do you cast on 59 rather than 55?

Again thanks for this lovely pattern.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

ics said:


> I am hoping to make this pattern. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I may be wrong, but shouldn't the first repeat star on line 4 be before the knit 1 rather than before the yo? If my calculations are correct do you cast on 59 rather than 55?
> 
> Again thanks for this lovely pattern.


The mistake was corrected on page 2 of this posting!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

very pretty


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful stole your friend will love it! 
Thanks for sharing this pattern, I may try it one day.


----------

